# Pre-drilled Enclosures in Canada



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Is there anywhere in Canada to get pre-drilled pedal enclosures? I am thinking of a rehouse.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not as far as I know, Steve.

Offhand, the one I know who does that is Pedal Parts Plus, where I bought most of my stuff from when I was building: http://www.pedalpartsplus.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=PPP&Category_Code=EncOS

Their service is great, and they charge ACTUAL shipping.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There has to be someone in Sherbrooke with a drill press who will happily pop a few holes in your box.

Worse comes to worse, BYOC provides pre-drilled boxes for their kits. They will probably be able to sell you just the box, without everything else.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Agreed with mhammer. Worst case, go to a metal shop and they'll drill 'em for you.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

What are you looking to rehouse? I may be able to help you out. 
Hey mhammer! It's rousejeremy from diysb.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Sorry for the delay in responding, too busy dealing with a troll on TGP ;(

I am looking to rehouse my Timmy. I screw all my pedals onto my board using All Round Strapping. The plus is that my pedals do not move or fall off, cannot be easily stolen, and do not get velcro residue all over the back. The downside is that if I place a pedal with side jacks close to another pedal, I cannot easily replace a cable. Because I cannot simply peel off/lift up a velcroed pedal to remove a cable, I need to leave enough room between pedals to pull out the entire cable if one goes bad (unless I want to break out the screw driver mid song/set to totally remove the pedal). 

With top mounted jacks this isn't an issue at all because the jacks/cables are totally accessible even thought the pedal is screwed down. Top mounted pedals can also almost touch each other and it saves a ton of room. The Timmy is the only pedal on my bottom row that has side jacks so it both wastes space and leads to some awkward bends in cables. I have tried to replace the Timmy with a bunch of pedals but nothing works as well.

Anyway, I don't have a soldering iron (actually I do but it is busted and my previous attempts at soldering where NOT successful LOL) and don't have the time to practice soldering, buying materials, etc etc. I would love to get my Timmy rehoused and just be done with it. I would even prefer it in a slightly bigger box, because the top jacks will easily make up for any lost real estate.

I start my journey into the French language next week (first lesson!). Until I learn French, phoning up metal shops is simply not a possibility (especially with such a weird request LOL). I am pretty sure I could learn to solder faster than I will learn French, but for the sake of my kids, I would rather spend my limited time learning the language of our new province.

If anyone here rehouses please let me know. HJR2, please PM if you are interested.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some of the pics I see on-line show the inside of the Timmy built on stripboard with the pots connected to the board via wires. I would expect Paul Cochrane has moved to PC boards by now, but if you have one that uses strip-board and wire-connected pots, maybe you can just shift positions? That is the Gain control and input jack swap places, and the Bass control and output jack swap places. There may be a little bit of reaming involved to widen the holes for the jacks, and the controls wouldn't be quite as easy to get at, but it would take up less space than it does now. The legending on the chassis would confuse the hell out of anyone who looked at it, though! LOL

Is that feasible in your case?


----------

